# DOHA | The Pearl-Qatar Development News



## QatPhils

any more news?


----------



## Sbz2ifc

Thaaron4 said:


> Thats not all, theres another proposed island - Nautilus island.


That sounds better than building 3 Pearl Islands, if you know what I mean...


----------



## QatPhils

^^ Its a Island like a Nautilus Shell








The Pearl Above it.


----------



## megatower

i know this might sound really stupid, but is the Pearl being built in Dubai ? if so how come it says DOHA: The Pearl shouldn't it say DUBAI:The Pearl ?


----------



## QatPhils

^^ I Know that one, it is way different from the Island. That is being built inland, not offshore. The buildings there are packed in a circle

Go here-http://www.dubaipearl.com


----------



## megatower

^^ thanks, but the 1 out shore is being built in Dubai right ?


----------



## QatPhils

There is no pearl island in Dubai, other than that, They have: Palm Jumeirah + another one(same shape), The world and Palm Diera.


----------



## megatower

so this isnt being built in Dubai?? 





sorry for all the questions


----------



## Halawala

megatower said:


> so this isnt being built in Dubai??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all the questions


For the 10th time NO!!! 

Its OK, I understand since Dubai gets to steal all the limelight away from other countries. LOL!


----------



## megatower

^^ then were is it getting built at ?


----------



## Hed Kandi

Quatar^^


----------



## Halawala

megatower said:


> ^^ then were is it getting built at ?



It says in the title DOHA, the capital of the State of Qatar. Qatar is a small country in the Arabian Gulf (Middle East) just in case you need more info. Its almost 200 miles West of Dubai (in a Separate country).


----------



## hazeem

hehe...


----------



## QatPhils

Hed Kandi said:


> Quatar^^


I see some people can't even spell Qatar


----------



## QatPhils

megatower said:


> ^^ then were is it getting built at ?


North Of Doha, if you cant understand up of Doha


----------



## Captain Chaos

*Hey, isn't this being built in Dubai?*

:naughty: :nuts: :naughty:


----------



## QatPhils

^^ u sure r right, its hard for him to understand


----------



## muzammil

i dont want to sound silly , building all these islands is fine , but can these be sustainable in long term say 50 or 75 years . i am not bashing doha or dubai , just a thought though


----------



## Saudi guy

funy Thread....anyway what these island meaning Does it points to something specific?


----------



## lionchild

That's a beautiful development, i like this one over all ofshore devs in dubai, i want to go to qatar now!!!


----------



## AM Putra

The nautilus thing remind me with my own beard, a long time ago .


----------



## suzan

Sabban Towers


----------



## Ydlar

I didn't know Qatar has these kinds of projects. That Pearl Island is magnificent.

I agree to what one poster said, Dubai's stealing the construction limelight from other countries.


----------



## QatPhils

For those who like Qatar, go to the Qatar Forum
Or here


----------



## QatPhils

lionchild said:


> That's a beautiful development, i like this one over all ofshore devs in dubai, i want to go to qatar now!!!


then go!!


----------



## suzan

LOL!


----------



## suzan




----------



## suzan

The skyline looks amazing in the first picture!


----------



## omarmakki

^^ I agree... It really does look amazing!!


----------



## Artanis

I think Qatar has a great advantage over Dubai, much open space and for more than 200 years of gas under their feet. While Dubai is getting crowded they can learn from their mistakes and become more authentic and calm.


----------



## QatPhils

They say Dubai is the best India.
Btw suzan did you take those photos?


----------



## CrazyDave

Stunning :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## suzan

Thaaron4 said:


> They say Dubai is the best India.
> Btw suzan did you take those photos?


Nope! I actually got them from flickr.com
Sorry for not mentioning thaT!


----------



## Halawala

Excellent photos Suzan of the skyline! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## QatPhils

with all those cranes, they look wonderfull


----------



## QatPhils

http://thepearlqatar.com/
Is it mentioned before?


----------



## _zner_

wow.. what a huge project...


----------



## Halawala

Thaaron4 said:


> http://thepearlqatar.com/
> Is it mentioned before?


a million times, but thanks for the sweet reminder. hehe


----------



## QatPhils

well i don't see it in this thread


----------



## suzan

January 19, 2007

Few pics of construction


----------



## QatPhils

Thanx for updating this Suzan.


----------



## QatPhils

another thread about this in Spanish - http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11416571#post11416571


----------



## QatPhils

you've put this thread in the wrong forum suzan...this should be in the Highrise news and development forum


----------



## suzan

*The Pearl-Qatar and Doha's Skyline!*


----------



## Taylorhoge

Very cool it seems like its going up much faster then the projects in Dubai


----------



## QatPhils

Live Cam, always changing 








sorry its not so clear


----------



## QatPhils

Taylorhoge said:


> Very cool it seems like its going up much faster then the projects in Dubai


maybe


----------



## suzan

Below pic was posted in flick.com


----------



## suzan

The towers are raising really fast...


----------



## QatPhils

real live cam


----------



## megatower

i love this project


----------



## Taylorhoge

I love it nice pics It looks very natrual


----------



## suzan

March 01, 2007

.Towers are really growing fast! Can't wait for Viva Bahriya to be ready soon 

More pics comin tomorrow!


----------



## Alle

suzan said:


> The skyline looks amazing in the first picture!


Very, i didnt believe it was Doha at first, looks very good


----------



## wiki

wow, that new island is amazing.


----------



## QatPhils

AKing said:


> Very, i didnt believe it was Doha at first, looks very good


some people say that too, many in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211205


----------



## suzan

Just scanned in from a magazine this pic!! Jaw-dropping!!


----------



## suzan




----------



## Skyprince

I will buy an apartment there inshalla :banana: 

Qatar is one of the greatest country in the world !


----------



## QatPhils

suzan said:


> Just scanned in from a magazine this pic!! Jaw-dropping!!


too much pictures of the pearl on the airport.


----------



## Captain Chaos

suzan said:


> *The Pearl-Qatar and Doha's Skyline!*



Suzan..... please stop *shouting* in threads!!!


----------



## Bori427

Project looks great,when will it be finished?


----------



## QatPhils

Captain Chaos said:


> Suzan..... please stop *shouting* in threads!!!


loool :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Bori427 said:


> Project looks great,when will it be finished?


expected to be on 2009


----------



## Scott9409

woooooooww :cheers:


----------



## suzan

Captain Chaos said:


> Suzan..... please stop *shouting* in threads!!!


Shouting??? excusu mua? :uh: That is considered to be shouting????? It might be only the intention to attract an eye. If it is that serious then it will be stopped...


----------



## Deco

Crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## joobn

copycat of dubai's islands!


----------



## QatPhils

^^But not how it is design!


----------



## QatPhils

from suzan!



suzan said:


> April 11, 2007


----------



## suzan

joobn said:


> copycat of dubai's islands!


Copycat? Then all the other countries doing fake islands are copycats too right? :nuts:


----------



## QatPhils

^^:lol:


----------



## AM Putra

Well, I think it's not about copycat, it's just something resemble to something.


----------



## atom

It's time for Doha


----------



## glitz_boy

suzan said:


> Just scanned in from a magazine this pic!! Jaw-dropping!!


Wow Suzan ... its a nice pic .. but do you have it in a better quality rendering? Now that I know how it looks like after doing so many block lolz....

It will be thrown into tender very very soon ... then you guys can expect construction to start afterwards ..


----------



## suzan

^^ Unfortunately I don't. I scanned it from a magazine!


----------



## suzan

New Satellite pic (courtesy of Halawala)


----------



## QatPhils

^^:eek2::eek2::eek2:

btw suzan, how do you get the pic from the website?


----------



## Don Omar

damn that looks great


----------



## suzan

from above



Thaaron4 said:


>


----------



## QatPhils

thanks suzan for updating,


----------



## Garfieldfan

The place looks nice.


----------



## QatPhils

from suzan



suzan said:


>


----------



## QatPhils

By massilia



Massilia said:


> *Bilal Town Homes*
> 
> *Property description:* those are 1, 2, 3 & 4 bedroom, fully-furnished luxury town homes. Available for occupancy early 2009.
> *Location:* Porto Arabia.
> *Facilities:* Sea/harbor view, 24 hour security, cleaning services, underground & covered parking, landscaped gardens, swimming pool, fitness facilities, restaurants and cafes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View:





Massilia said:


> *Bilal Suites*
> 
> *Property description:* these are 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom, fully-furnished luxury apartments and penthouses. Will be available for occupancy early 2009.
> *Location:* Viva Bahriya.
> *Facilities:* Sea/harbor view, 24 hour security, cleaning services, underground & covered parking, swimming pool, jacuzzi, fitness facilities, private function rooms, restaurants and cafes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ahbqatar.com


----------



## QatPhils

By Pearl Of the gulf



Pearl of the Gulf said:


> 19 May 2007


the new airport can also airport can also be seen


----------



## suzan




----------



## Adrian Smith fan

i love this project, but the only thing is it's to close to the shore


----------



## Okan

wow it looks great :cheers:


----------



## Tarrex

A M A Z I N G :shocked: 

Bye with Dubai and hi with Qatar.
Can you really build so much with just 2-4 billion?


----------



## Taylorhoge

wow amazing idk it seems like Quatar has a little more control over how much theyre building


----------



## zee

i love the fact the it comes in the path of aeroplanes as it approaches/ leaves the runway of the the new doha airport

we will see many pictures taken from inside the airlines


----------



## QatPhils

more news; by massillia



Massilia said:


> *The Pearl-Qatar is on track to become the world's smartest real estate developments*
> 
> The Pearl-Qatar, the multi-billion dollar offshore island and one of the largest real estate developments in the country is set to be the most technologically advanced real estate project in the world, company officials said today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pearl-Qatar map.
> 
> UDC Managing Director, Khalil Sholy, said making The Pearl-Qatar one of the smartest real estate development projects in the world was another example of how the multi-billion dollar community would be one of the most celebrated developments in the region.
> 
> 'We have focused on quality in all aspects of this project and continue to look towards the future in order to best harness the power of technology to make life better at The Pearl-Qatar,' said Sholy.
> 
> 'The island will offer an ultra modern living environment in one of the world's most relaxed and serene locations,' he added.
> 
> Our strategy is to maximise the Integration of complex 'world class' technology systems; to provide information and services to our customers. This will be a 'world first' and is unique in a Mega Project, such as The Pearl Qatar said David Cannon - General Manager for Operations at United Development Company (UDC), owner and developer of The Pearl-Qatar.
> 
> The island will be home to a full range of diverse technological services and solutions supported by a robust infrastructural backbone, thus creating a dynamic 'Smart Island' for integrated systems.
> 
> 'What is really exciting about The Pearl-Qatar is that the island has been conceptualized and designed with the future in mind. We are creating a truly integrated 'Smart Island',' said Hussain Naimi, Manager of Information Technology for United Development Company (UDC), owner and developer of The Pearl-Qatar.
> 
> 'We have focused on developing an *extensive, high quality, fibre optic infrastructure network which means that the island will always be 'future-ready.'* So as wireless and hard-wire products evolve and advance, The Pearl-Qatar will always be ahead of the game,' he said.
> 
> The Pearl-Qatar's concept for a 'Smart Island' will include the latest technology in advanced security systems for audio, video and data, Building Management Systems, Metering, and Energy Monitoring. Services will range from smart-card system technology, to user friendly home entertainment systems such as high-definition video-on-demand.
> 
> *Residents will also be able to access broadband wireless internet from all across the island, making it one of the largest WiFi and WiMax networks in the world.*
> 
> *'Internet access at The Pearl-Qatar will be one of the fastest and the most reliable in the region. Bandwidth will be much faster than broadband access on the mainland and anywhere else in the Middle East,'* Naimi said.
> 
> The island will be utilising a modern Enterprise Resource Planning system (ERP) which integrates systems and applications, creating a more efficient and smarter synergy.
> 
> The Smart Systems are supported by the latest mechanical and electrical technological baseline critical systems, with centralised Operational Control and Command Centre, backed up by a Contingency Operational Platform; Said Cannon.
> This is underpinned by the latest a 24 * 365 call centre operation; whereas support staff effectively interacts with the customers to deliver the highest quality of service.
> 
> The Pearl-Qatar is the largest island in Qatar's waters. During the two-year land reclamation process, four million square meters of new land were created with a 32-kilometer shoreline, three coves, and navigable canals in addition to numerous other features.
> 
> A jewel in the Arabian Gulf, The Pearl-Qatar is the country's first international real estate venture, and will be home to approximately 40,000 residents in more than 15,000 dwellings within 11 inspiring precincts by 2010.


----------



## QatPhils

Posted By Qatar son 333


----------



## FM 2258

^^ 

Wow, I'm loving this already.


----------



## QatPhils

more pics posted by Qatar son 33


----------



## OtAkAw

Wow, these type of developments are really popular in the middle east!


----------



## glitz_boy

oh quite fast for the porto arabia ...


----------



## Aslantepe

The Pearl Qatar is beautiful like the palm islands in Dubai


----------



## QatPhils

^^Some say its better


----------



## suzan

Aug 25, 07


----------



## FM 2258

I love how these people can turn desert into paradise. Very interesting. Someone before mentioned the fact that this will be in the flight path of the new airport, is this going to be a problem?


----------



## city_thing

The Middle East is famed for its scholars, so I don't think there'll be too much hassle. Though it was a long time ago when cities like Baghdad and Tehran were famous for their universities, and most influental graduates were in the spheres of literature and philosophy.

Happy National day by the way  Doha looks great.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

yeah lol in Qatar we have Education City construction started in 1995 and its still expanding and constructiong so i would really expect this countrey to go modern quickly 

Education City Masterplan










Carnegie Mellon University in Qatar (Education City)







Sidra Medical and Research Center 






























suzan said:


> *Mega plans for Education City*
> Published: Wednesday, 28 March, 2007, 09:00 AM Doha Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An architect's impression of the proposed national convention centre
> By Bonnie James
> 
> A 7,000-capacity national convention centre, an 18-hole golf course, a shopping mall, and a five-star and four-star hotel are coming up at Qatar Foundation’s Education City. “These projects are part of our expansion plans,” Qatar Foundation (QF) vice president (capital projects and facilities), engineer Saad al-Muhannadi told Gulf Times in an interview.
> 
> The convention centre, planned for completion in 2009, in the northern zone of Education City, is to comprise a conference centre for over 4,000 people, an exhibition hall of 5,000sqm, and a 2,500-capacity multi-purpose theatre.
> “The theatre, which could be used to stage operas, musicals, and conferences, is the largest of its kind in the world, and has the same number of seats as the European Parliament,” the official explained.
> 
> A multi-storeyed parking facility for 3,000 cars is envisaged specifically to service the convention centre. “Currently under construction in the north zone is the first phase of the Qatar Science and Technology Park (QSTP), which encompass three buildings totalling around 70,000 sqm and slated for completion by the end of this year,” al-Muhannadi said.
> 
> Innovation and Technology Transfer Centres (ITTC), able to accommodate modern offices and laboratories, are to function from two of the structures, while the Emerging Technology Centre (ETC) would be housed in the third.
> QSTP’s anchor tenants, EADS, ExxonMobil, Microsoft, Shell, and Total would have bases in the ITTC buildings, where they and major companies are to conduct research and training activities.
> 
> The ETC, QSTP’s business incubator, meant to help small and young companies grow and establish quickly, is to have fully furnished offices, apart from meeting rooms and offer business services. “The 18-hole golf course, the shopping mall, the star hotels, and staff housing are included in the development of Education City’s south zone,” the official said.
> 
> The mall and the hotels with a total of 500 rooms are to be developed by a private development company. Part of the staff housing, which has 625 units in the first phase and 600 in the second phase, is ready and staff are moving into it.
> “Though this is surplus now, we are keeping things ready to accommodate people as they come, given that there are so many new initiatives in Education City,” al-Muhannadi observed.
> 
> The first phase of the new facilities for student accommodation is designed for 1,200 beds, in a mix of dormitory, single bedroom, and apartments with single and two bedrooms. Eventually, student accommodation is planned for expansion to 3,500 bed capacity. The existing staff and student housing, located across the Liberal Arts and Science building, would be demolished in the future. Education City, which occupied only 300,000sqm when it was launched a decade ago, is spread across 12mn sqm now.





MillenniaL said:


> OMA is designing three buildings for Education City in Doha, Qatar. Education City is a new academic campus which hosts satellite campuses from leading universities and institutions from around the world. The three buildings include the 20,000 m2 Headquarters for Qatar Foundation, a 5,200 m2 new branch for the Rand Policy Institute and a 42,000 m2 Central Library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development (Qatar Foundation) has undertaken the first of its kind at Education City to provide world-class education by creating branch campuses of leading established academic institutions. These will be the facilities of the highest quality and design.
> 
> The Qatar Foundation will be assisted in implementing this goal by Qatar Petroleum, who administers the contracts of the Education City Project on behalf of Qatar Foundation.
> 
> It is the Qatar Foundation's intention that a world-renowned Signature Design Architect be involved with particular emphasis on the Concept Design and Schematic Design and, thereafter, providing Peer Review through the Design Development and Working Drawing phases of the project. The Qatar Foundation shall separately appoint an Executive Architect to work alongside the Design Architect.
> 
> The Executive Architect must ensure that all Sub-Consultants and Specialty Sub-Consultants under the management of the Executive Architect are fully engaged through all stages. At the end of the Schematic Design phase, the Executive Architect will undertake the full execution of the Design Development, Working Drawings and Tender Documents phases.
> 
> source:
> http://www.oma.eu/index.php?option=com_projects&view=project&id=460&Itemid=10


Qatar Science and Technology Park







































suzan said:


> QSTP is a home for technology-based companies from around the world, and an incubator of start-up enterprises. Our aim is to spur the development of Qatar's knowledge economy, by providing the ideal location for companies to develop their technology and deliver it to the marketplace.
> 
> QSTP provides an environment of office and laboratory space, support services, and programs which help accelerate the commercialisation process. We are a "free zone", making it easy and attractive for foreign technology companies to come to Qatar. And as part of the renowned Qatar Foundation, we connect our tenants with an array of world-class international universities.
> 
> By accelerating the country's knowledge economy QSTP is generating opportunities for Qatar's scientists and entrepreneurs, creating valuable new businesses, and promoting a diversified and dynamic private sector.
> 
> 
> *Current Tenants*
> 
> *EADS*
> European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company is the largest aerospace and defence company in Europe and the second largest worldwide. The EADS Competence Centre of Qatar at QSTP, scheduled to open in mid 2007, will deliver training and certification programs for non-destructive testing technologies, and internationally accredited training courses in aircraft maintenance. It will also include R&D programs in cooperation with universities in Qatar.
> www.eads.net
> 
> *ExxonMobil*
> ExxonMobil, a leader in liquefied natural gas (LNG) technology, will establish the ExxonMobil Research Qatar center at QSTP in 2006 to conduct LNG research in areas of interest to both ExxonMobil and the State of Qatar. Research projects will include continuous improvement of LNG plant safety, development of novel sulfur management technologies, and development of cost effective technologies to mitigate the environmental impact of large concentrations of industrial activities.
> www.exxonmobil.com
> 
> *Gartner Lee*
> Gartner Lee is a Canada-based environmental services and consulting firm with 16 offices and 200 staff worldwide. It is establishing its regional headquarters at QSTP, specialising in environmental planning and assessments, ecological management and waste management. Gartner Lee will be developing and adapting its environmental technologies to address Qatar's needs in conjunction with local partners.
> www.gartnerlee.com
> 
> *GE*
> GE is a diversified technology, media and financial services company focused on solving some of the world's toughest problems. The GE Technology and Learning Center at QSTP will deliver technical training for Aviation and Energy customers, while GE's Global Research Center, Oil and Gas, and Water divisions will undertake research and development of technologies relevant to industry across the region.
> www.ge.com
> 
> *iHorizons*
> iHorizons is a Qatari software company, with offices throughout the region, specialising in the development of e-business applications and content management solutions. It is establishing a research and development subsidiary at QSTP that will engineer applications in new markets such as bioinformatics, social web applications, and corporate knowledge management tools. iHorizons is also pursuing joint projects with the computer science department of Carnegie Mellon Qatar.
> www.ihorizons.com
> 
> *Institut de Soudure*
> Institut de Soudure, the national French welding body, is one of the world's premier institutes of welding and non-destructive testing technologies. It was established in 1905 and has 800 scientists and engineers worldwide. The institute is establishing a regional technology centre at QSTP that will develop and commercialise new welding and NDT techniques, train inspectors, provide professional services to industry, and help develop accredited welding standards.
> www.institutdesoudure.com
> 
> *Microsoft*
> Microsoft is the worldwide leader in software, services and Internet technologies for personal and business computing. The company is committed to investing in Qatar's IT skills and capabilities. At QSTP Microsoft is undertaking collaborative research into national education, developing a new "Office 4 Kids" software suite, and developing training courses specifically for the Qatar community.
> www.microsoft.com
> 
> *Q-CERT*
> Q-CERT is a regional center of excellence in information security, improving the reliability of networks and computer systems in Qatar and the Gulf. It is founded by ictQATAR in partnership with the CERT Program of Carnegie Mellon University. Relocating to QSTP in late 2007 Q-CERT will provide training on IT security, assist in improving information security for critical portions of Qatar infrastructure, monitor and respond to network attacks, and develop new security technologies
> www.qcert.org
> 
> *Rolls-Royce*
> Rolls-Royce, which operates in the global markets for civil aerospace, defence aerospace, marine and energy, is supplying aero engines for Qatar Airways' fleet of A340 aircraft and industrial engines for the Dolphin Project, piping natural gas from Qatar to the United Arab Emirates. Rolls-Royce will design testing and maintenance facilities in QSTP for new marine and aeronautical applications for its highly successful series of Trent gas turbine engines.
> www.rolls-royce.com
> 
> *Shell*
> As a leader in Gas to Liquids (GTL) technology, Shell will bring a cutting-edge GTL R&D program to Qatar. The program will be based on Shell's extensive experience in the GTL field, and will focus on catalyst testing, product development and GTL by-product research, including sulphur management. In addition Shell will work on developing and implementing new technologies to enhance production from oil and gas and a learning centre.centre.
> www.shell.com/qatar
> 
> *Total*
> Total is the world's fourth-largest oil and gas company and a world-class chemicals manufacturer. The Total Research Centre - Qatar, planned to open in 2006, will undertake R&D activities in five areas: multiphase oil and gas production, carbonate reservoir modelling, acid gas management, polymer production, and air-quality management. Total will also provide training and technical assistance services from QSTP.
> www.total.com
> 
> Source: http://www.qf.edu.qa/output/page7.asp


----------



## QatPhils

^^this thread is for the Pearl Qatar -artificial island, not anything else Q3.


----------



## Qatar Son 333

i know but if you think of it dont you guess that those Universities will educate the future of Qatar and cause the pearl wakrah ? or maybe the pearl alkhor ?!

QS3


----------



## QatPhils

^^yes it has a puny (little) relationship with the project. And if you're willing to put it, do it in the right thread.


----------



## QatPhils

12/01/07 by gulfexpress



gulfexpress said:


> Took those this afternoon. I went into the shell (sales centre) and I looked at the model they have for the pearl. I dont think any of the renders do the size of this project any justice. I had no idea it was actually this huge, so I took a couple of vids of it. p.s. youtube downgraded the video quality, any idea how I can fix that?


by suzan



suzan said:


> Source: http://204.15.34.55/index.php/projects/residential/the_abraj_quartier/
> 
> LOVE IT! :cheers:


----------



## abskess

^^WOW! great project...:banana:


----------



## Shezan

heeeeey! education city is an handsome project ! :banana:


----------



## QatPhils

abskess said:


> ^^WOW! great project...:banana:


^^yes but that is part of the much bigger original project.


----------



## QatPhils

From Halawala 



Halawala said:


> ^^^Gulf Express, yes its amazing! I especially like the finsihing on the townhomes and apartments!
> 
> I took these photos today from my visit to the Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Halawala at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Halawala at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By halawala, shot with D-LUX 3 at 2008-01-16
> 
> I hope you like them!


----------



## QatPhils

from richardmessanger in flickr


----------



## QatPhils

posted in the Qatar forums



4I.â.B4 said:


> from esmampusti in flickr


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ omg aaron that pic is great thanks for posting


----------



## QatPhils

^^ur welcome.


----------



## davee08

omg this has got to be the best island project goin around dubai should learn its lesson from doha thanks for the updates


----------



## Ni3lS

Wow. really love the pearl qatar project! I thought only Dubai can dream like this


----------



## Qatar Son 333

I live in Doha and i get the same things you gys say above though the pearl is smaller than the palm Jumeirah but it still has its uniqeness because it looks natural.


----------



## QatPhils

Same person who captured it above pictures.




4I.â.B4 said:


> same person from the pictures above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^January 2008


----------



## davee08

thx for the great updates it truly amazes me the scale and speed of constructing this monster development are they ongoing 24hr or just day jobs constructing


----------



## Sdare

WOW, hopefully one day I visit this place
I really loved it!


----------



## CrazyDave

Totally awesome developement


----------



## CrazyDave

Any updates?


----------



## QatPhils

Posted by Love-qatar



love-qatar said:


>


----------



## The other Dude

hehe thats what dubai is missing, style. not only size counts :-D


----------



## CrazyDave

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## leetroy

truly wow


----------



## QatPhils

As of 17th march 09, by emceeESHER


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

very nice much better planning than palm jumeirah but still a bit disneyesque


----------



## CrazyDave

Coming along very nice. Love this Project!!!


----------



## regjeex

massive... architectures now aways are creating their minds very weird... but its really amazing... wow... :cheers:


----------



## CrazyDave

Yes, amazing development


----------



## Massilia




----------



## Massilia




----------



## midotoria

:banana:wooooooooow really :banana:fantastic:banana: project:banana:


----------



## Shezan

:uh:


----------



## CrazyDave

Any recent pictures?


----------



## CrazyDave

CrazyDave said:


> Any recent pictures?


Any new photo's?


----------



## Taylorhoge

I haven't seen the updates lately looks fantastic.


----------



## Talks_44

They build with a force that no one can equal. Qatar, Doha is a very big power on the world!!


----------



## BeverlyCalifornia90

I love it good project


----------



## Josue Damasceno

Uau! What a good fistful of dollars can do.


----------



## QatPhils

Posted at the Qatar Forums.
Kempinksi Hotel



HUMAN EGO said:


> http://www.cdc-qatar.com/projects/project-detail.html?projectId=43&galleryId=209


----------

